# Looking for a good HT equipment rack



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Could anyone help me select a good company/brand for my HT equipment rack? The space I have allocated for it is 6'H x 24 W (inches) x 15 D (inches). It can't be a built in rack, HT room is all built. I'm using a corner in my HT room. I just want to have a clean and organize place to all my equipment, anywhere from 6-8 slots. Any suggestion or place to buy these metal racks would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Salamander makes nice, well priced equipment racks. Here is a place that sells them: http://www.racksandstands.com/Salamander-Designs-C96172.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Salamander Archetype 5.0 is a 36" five shelf unit that is very good for the money. http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SMA5 There is a way to combine/stack two of them. 








I just built a FleXy rack http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/flexye.html out of 3/4" MDF and 3/4" threaded steel rod. One could easily make one 6' tall, but I'd be inclined to anchor it to the wall.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Jackfish,

Where did you get the steel rod, and have you found a stainless steel source?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought the threaded steel rod and the washers, rubber washers and nuts at my local home improvement store. I found a source for stainless steel threaded rod but at $33 for a 3/4" x 3' it is about four and a half times more expensive than zinc steel rod, and only comes in 3 foot lengths.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks. I think I'll definitely keep this design in mind, though I'm looking at trying to create an equipment closet for all AV/networking needs so I'll probably need 6 feet of rack. Might be cheaper to just build one out of 2x4s, considering it won't be seen much.

I love our new town, but it's 30 minutes from the closest lowes/home depot so that a pain for just swinging by to check stuff out (we're down to 1 car right now).


----------



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Jackfish for the info!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Apologies for renewing an old thread, but I was wondering if there are any other suggestions for equipment racks since it has been almost 2.5 years since this thread was last used that are in the Salamander price / quality range.

I am trying to decide if it would just be better for me to make my own versus buying one........ :scratch:

Thanks!! 

Joe


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Apologies for renewing an old thread, but I was wondering if there are any other suggestions for equipment racks since it has been almost 2.5 years since this thread was last used that are in the Salamander price / quality range.
> 
> I am trying to decide if it would just be better for me to make my own versus buying one........ :scratch:
> 
> ...


Joe,
If you have the inclination, time, and background to build an AV Stand, the savings would be tremendous. Thinking of that, I think it would be pretty cool to have a DIY AV Stand Subforum. Otherwise, Sanus makes a quality product and Salamander are excellent as well.
Cheers,
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I searched high and low, the salamander was the only rack that was fully adjustable, open design, could handle 100 lbs on each shelf and was a good value. Ended up with a rack that can easily handle my 70 lb amplifier, has excellent ventilation on all sides for all shelves and all of them can be adjusted to _exactly_ the shelf heights needed. All together very hard specs to find. Sure its an easy design to build yourself but for me spending $230 and saving the time finishing all the boards was worth it.

http://www.amazon.com/Salamander-Ar...TF8&coliid=I3EKW6CEGWMXGK&colid=116XS749Z09UW


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Joe,
> If you have the inclination, time, and background to build an AV Stand, the savings would be tremendous. Thinking of that, I think it would be pretty cool to have a DIY AV Stand Subforum. Otherwise, Sanus makes a quality product and Salamander are excellent as well.
> Cheers,
> J





TypeA said:


> I searched high and low, the salamander was the only rack that was fully adjustable, open design, could handle 100 lbs on each shelf and was a good value. Ended up with a rack that can easily handle my 70 lb amplifier, has excellent ventilation on all sides for all shelves and all of them can be adjusted to _exactly_ the shelf heights needed. All together very hard specs to find. Sure its an easy design to build yourself but for me spending $230 and saving the time finishing all the boards was worth it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Salamander-Ar...TF8&coliid=I3EKW6CEGWMXGK&colid=116XS749Z09UW


Thanks for the input guys! 

I really like the thought of DIY, but as Type A said, once I get to the point of setting gear up in the closet, I may be all DIY'd out. :coocoo: Thanks for the suggestions - one question - if I understand correctly with the Salamander shelves, you can actually stack 2 of those to make a 6' shelf - is that correct?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Salamander makes some of the best ones out there. My little brother uses Billy Bags for every single application from his TV Stand to his Media Collection and I must say it too is amazing. However, it is hideously expensive and I personally could not fathom spending thousands of Dollars just to store LP's, DVD's, SACD, Blu-rays, et al.

That is the one area where I went with relatively budget Racks. The BDI Deploy Max that I use for my TV and Center Channel I absolutely adore. It was one of the most fortuitous purchases in my life as it was during the final days of Sound Advice (part of Tweeter/HiFi Buys Chain) when the Liquidators had taken over.

At that stage, the price on the Tag was the price you paid with absolutely zero exceptions. In this instance, amazingly they literally left a Zero off the Tag so a $600 Stand was $27 Dollars as opposed to $270 Dollars. When I saw it, I found the Salesmen that I knew the best there and showed him the Stand. He laughed and rushed the transaction and loading it in my car. The box was so big that roughly half of it was hanging out the trunk. Nonetheless, when I got home and set it up, I was blown away by the build quality and ease of construction.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow - what a find!! Best $27 ever spent in history IMO...... :T

I was searching around last night and came across the Billy Bags racks. I looked across at the price on the first couple, did one of these :yikes:, and immeadiately left that page. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Wow - what a find!! Best $27 ever spent in history IMO...... :T
> 
> I was searching around last night and came across the Billy Bags racks. I looked across at the price on the first couple, did one of these :yikes:, and immeadiately left that page. :bigsmile:


I could not agree more! And I think my brother is insane to spend so much on Billy Bags. He has both a 2 Channel and a HT that are both utterly insane. While I feel so blessed to have a nice HT, his setups are utterly insane. Especially the 2 Channel which features Focals with Beryllium Tweeters powered by Rogue Audio M-180 Monoblocks, Rogue Audio Preamp, Rockport Turntable, and Cabling that costs more than many wonderful sounding HT's.
Cheers,
J


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are indeed some nice racks, something I, too, definitely appreciate.

I'm a fan of those flexy racks, too, I wish they had been around back when I was using regular racks for my gear! Interesting that the Salamander rack is almost precisely the DIY Flexy rack in black with some polished bits.


----------

